

Here’s why Twitter probably doesn’t mind that some of its users are robots - ASquare
http://gigaom.com/2014/08/12/heres-why-twitter-probably-doesnt-mind-that-some-of-its-users-are-robots

======
benologist
This article defines spam as any automated reading of tweets plus people not
viewing ads in the official twitter site and app, and then concludes spam has
benefits for twitter and its users like broadcasting information to people who
explicitly want that information.

It's like an Onion article. The numbers even directly contradict themselves
... Twitter says they have 20m such accounts, but further analysis shows it
may only be 30m not 40m.

